# full screen is not coming



## plaxman575 (Sep 23, 2009)

i am using win-7 home premium. I have installed nfs-most wanted in my laptop but when i start the game its not coming full screen,i changed the video options but in vain.My laptop screen size is 15.6 inches..
for EA sports cricket game also i am facing same problem.
please help me..


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello plaxman575,
in windows 7 games will be adjusted based on the screen Aspect Ratio and especially if you have a widescreen monitor (that's your case in the laptop)
so try to use an in game resolution the same as your desktop's resolution
(it could be 1280 x 800, or 1280 x 720 or less)


----------



## plaxman575 (Sep 23, 2009)

for my laptop(dell studio 1555), its given 1366x768 is given recommended resolution..
but in the game this option is not given..
what shall i do now...


----------

